# Input Device Error on Audacity



## Unseen (Jul 8, 2007)

Alright, so recently I have re-downloaded Audacity 1.2.6 to my computer. I run Windows XP. Now, it used to run and record things just fine, before my computer got updated (AKA it got all new innards). 

Now, when I try and record something, it pops up with the error "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate." I've tried everything possible to get it to work. I changed my input, I fiddled with the project sample rate, and it's just not working. The only time I can get it to record is when I change the input device for Audacity, but have a different one set under my Control Panel. And then, it doesn't pick up any sound (obviously). 

So does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------

